# Lures for Yellowbelly and Toga



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

I am thinking of heading to baralaba this weekend for a fish and a bit of photography. Apparently Yellowbelly and Toga are the main species there.

Having never fished for them before, what tackle and lures should I be using to target them?

Oh and which traps and bait to use for redclaw and freshwater crays?


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Traps - Opera house traps.










Bait - black and gold cat food biscuits "seafood platter"










Deployment method for bait - small screw top plastic container with holes in it to let flavour out, never fill more than 1/4 full of dry cat food, it swells heaps!









For best results leave overnight.

If your real lucky you will score some shrimp, much easier way to catch yella's than lures!

Otherwise start with yellow and orange lures that dive to a metre or slightly more, deeper if you fishing a dam. A Few spinnerbaits as well.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

Can't help you with Yella's, never caught one on a lure...they mock me :twisted: 
Saratoga on the other hand.....Purple Berkley Frenzy poppers, bright colour spinnerbaits retrieved in the top of the water column and red chubby style lures work well for me in Cania, Borumba and Hinze. Be sure to change the trebles on the jures to sharp singles, as the toga mouth is a hook repellant


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Great, thanks everyone!



tomca said:


> Can't help you with Yella's, never caught one on a lure...they mock me :twisted:
> Saratoga on the other hand.....Purple Berkley Frenzy poppers, bright colour spinnerbaits retrieved in the top of the water column and red chubby style lures work well for me in Cania, Borumba and Hinze. Be sure to change the trebles on the jures to sharp singles, as the toga mouth is a hook repellant


Which hooks do you use for singles? I've been looking for something at bfc that says single lure hook or similar, but can only find trebbles. Do you just use a bait hook?


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

Gamakatsu Lure hooks are the ones I use. Here's a pic of one on the rear of a rapala


----------

